# exposure



## Stalin12 (Jul 26, 2013)

what is the best way to tell friends and family of infidelity?


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

In person, on the phone, by email, whatever.

"You might have guessed we had some problems as a couple over the last while, xxx told me the reasons behind it the other day; (s)he has been having an affair with (name or not) over the last [time]" 
"(s)he accepts that this had nothing to do with our relationship and that they chose to do this. I am letting you know in the hope you might be able to help us through this difficult time".


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I had H tell his mom and she informed his siblings

On my side I told almost everyone...one of my sisters, my mom and my son.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I should add I think exposure is one of the best ways to get them out of the "fog". Obviously if H had his way only him and I would know about what he did....I remember him whining to me that too many people know about what he did....sucks doesn't it dear H


----------



## moto164 (Aug 4, 2013)

Agree


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

I would go with email and re read it several times before you send it. The problem with talking is that later on what you said may be twisted or even forgotten. 

Did you ever play telegraph, you tell one person they tell the next and so on and when 10 or so people have repeated the message it was completely different from what was said in the beginning.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

What is the background of the situation? Sometimes it is hard to try to give advice without any information.


----------

